# Fish Flashing (itching)



## christina (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not sure what would make him do it except stress. He shows no other signs of ich or other parasite, ammonia is 0, my dechlorinator is supposed to treat for heavy metals and stuff. He's new though and so I may just be over worrying about the fish.

(and please forgive the multiple threads, I was going to make just one- but I figured this was less obnoxious.)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is he flashing a lot or just on occasion and can you tell if he is itching more in the gill area or the body?

How long have you had him (I haven't read your other post) what size is the tank, filter, live plants, brand of dechlorinator used and how much and any other additives used, how much and how often are the water changes and water temp...

Can you post a pic....


----------



## christina (Mar 10, 2011)

Quite frequently- he'll go to the bottom and scratch, swim around for a minute and back tot he bottom again. I think it's the gill area, but It's difficult to tell.

I haven't had him very long. Only about 4 days. 5.5 gallon, filter, Java moss and java fern? Using prime, a tiny bit of salt, but not much since I have plants (although in research the java fern is supposed to be fine with brackish waters, and the java moss is suposed to tolerate it... so I'm not too worried about it.)... heater to 78F, 

I tried to get pictures, but none have turned out at all good. There is nothing visually wrong with him either I can see no visual indications of sickness other than the flashing, that I can tell at least.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, both java fern and moss are pretty tolerant of salt, good that you are using prime...if he seems to be hitting the gills first when he flashes he may have parasites in the gill plates...like Ich or flukes...since he is flashing a lot I would get him in a small QT that you can float in the heated tank (attached so it doesn't sink) and go ahead and start aquarium salt 1-2tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes using a little extra Prime and if you have IAL or dried Oak leaf for the tannins this can help too.....right now you want to watch for other symptoms and prevent him from hurting himself on things when he flashes.....

Is he eating?


----------



## christina (Mar 10, 2011)

Very minimally (That was one of the other posts) I can get him to eat about 1/2 blood worm. He rejects everything else. He will nibble at the pellets, but I've never seen him take a noticeable amount before it sinks an I have to fish it out.


----------

